# 75 degrees in south central wi



## reisjdmd (Mar 26, 2007)

another warm very early spring day in the vineyard. yeaterday i learned somthing that might interest you guys. last spring we planted cuttings and bare root stock. the root stock all took; aobut 1/2 of the cuttings took. the other half looked dead and dry all summer.by fall, they looked like dead sticks in the ground. my wife puuled them and there was absolutely no sign of root development. , personally, would have tossed them. she covered the bottoms with rooting hormone and stuck them back in the ground.
yeaterday, while pruning healthy stuff, i looked at one of these very sad and dry and dead looking cuttings and decided to pull it and toss it. holy cow, batman, thre was a nice white 3 inch root at the bottom. i quickly replanted it in a different spot and dug up some more "dead" cuttings. same thing; roots. i replanted them all. what i learned is that a cutting that was planted one year ago, and that looked and acted dead all summer long and that was treatd with rooting hormone and stuck back in in spetember can be alive the folloing spring. maybe everyone knows about this, but it was news to us. the reason i was haopy was because some of these cuttings were of unusual grapes sent to me from oregon and not available to the general public.
keep in touch.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations...things like that make gardening/grape growing so exciting...Good Luck....hope they grow well this year....Keep us Posted.


----------



## reisjdmd (Mar 27, 2007)

will do, and thanks for the reply. i noticed 21 viewers but only one reply. come on guys, this, hopefully, is a learning forum where we can all learn from each others' mistakes and experiences, and share stories and gossip.here in wisconsin there are not all that many home vineyards, so i am kind of looking for an informal support group of like minded home vineyard dillentants. i just enjoy having the vineyard, even if we never make any wine. it sort of brings me closer to my european peasant roots, and at age 58, that is starting to become more meaningful.
best to all


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2007)

That's an interesting observation Reis about the cuttings from last year. If I had to guess what happened, I would say they never got properly calloused. It may have taken most of the summer to get hot enough long enough to get any callous development, which delayed rooting. Hopefully there are a few adventitious buds left to push this year. Good luck and keep us filled in on their progress.


Do you have any cuttings in the zipsets I sent you yeat. If so, what kind?


----------



## reisjdmd (Mar 28, 2007)

appleman, what you said about callous makes sense, but now i am worried that all i will get is roots and no shoots. well, not 75 today; more like 42 and raining, so iwill have to be patient. there's always somthing!
nothing in zipsets yet, but it is still very early in the game. thanks for your generosity.


----------

